# Anyone training anything in WI



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Apparently I live in the black hole of dog training. Anyone out there?


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

where are you in Wisconsin? 

I know (well, actually think) woody is in the western part of the state by Red Star. I train SCH at Foxtal in the Appleton area -- you can go to foxtal.com for more info. 

Donna Matey who took fourth at French Ring nationals is sometimes available for training in the Appleton area as well, she does not run a formal club but has Michael Ellis for seminars pretty often.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm about 1 hour from Red Star Kennel (and a 1/2 hour from Leerburg). I saw a Red Star bred dog at a Mike Ellis seminar. Nice Dog - nice owner too!

There's a ring club 2 hours away in Minneapolis, MN that hosts Mike Ellis seminars. It's been a year since I've been to one. I saw the most amazing Mal ever there - a small young male. I believe he is somehow related to Ellis' breeding program?

I'll have to look at a map and see how far I am from Appleton. Thanks for the website!

If I was closer to a training club (with a patient helper) I'd start my little 30 lb scamp on more bitework. I spent an entire year to build her drive from 1 up to 5 and managed to fix her terrible grip. She's not going to amount to much, but I would be able to apply the knowledge to a future dog (the Mal of my dreams).


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Appleton is too far for me to go to train regularly, unfortunately.

However... if you could evaluate a dog for me? He's a rescue black lab mix that has potential for narcotice detection. There is no question that his prey and hunt drives are sufficient. His nerves are borderline. I don't have enough experience to know whether to euthanize him or to try to get him into a detection training program. I will try to figure out how to PM you.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

at 1/2 hr fr leerburg and 1 hr fr red star, you ARE NOT in the "black hole"--I am!!!
why don't you just move to northeast NE and we'll start a club that combines the best of all the sports and we'll name it something. i'll let you pick even.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Redstar folks are nice, just show up on a Sunday morning, they're out there. Small group of people. They do primarily Ring and also train protection.

The ring folks you're talking about who host the Mike Ellis seminars...I'm betting...are these folks:

http://www.midwestringsport.com/

I met them, they're nice as well, they have an outstanding facility for training. It's way north of the Twin Cities.

You also have St Croix Schutzhund...I don't know them...and Minnesota Valley Schutzhund Verein (www.mvsv.org). MVSV has some nice folks, they are out at Leerburg sometimes (I think), that picture Will sometimes posts of his dog Fetz jumping up in the air next to that decoy in the blind? That's Dennis, he's a great guy and the club decoy there. They're pretty serious about training and Sch only.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I met Dennis at a Mike Ellis seminar. Rumor was he was going to being moving closer over her, but I guess that didn't work out for his family.

Well, that's two more clubs I'd never heard of! Thank you!

Leerburg hasn't done any seminars or training groups for a few years (really too bad, IMO). I do see Cindy occassionally (rarely) at the agility trainer's facility. We're lucky to have an awesome agility trainer with a great facility here!

MVSV is membership by invitation. I KNOW my current dogs aren't good enough for trialing beyond a club level, so I doubt becoming a member there. 

Is the Rice Lake, WI SchH club still around. I heard it had a lot of members and dogs that weren't going to amount to much. That's my kind of club! LOL! I can learn more from training my silly incompetent dogs than I can learn from training an excellent dog.

I think I will go to the June Ellis seminar if I can get child-care arrangements worked out. I'm debating whether or not to sign up for a working spot or to audit again.

Ann - that's too funny! "The SchH Training Club for Incompetent Dogs" How's that? 

Actually my lab does have potential. I just can't figure out how a lab brain works and I've never bothered to bond with him. He has plenty of prey drive, a teeny bit of defense that I would like to see developed, but his questionable nerves/socialization makes me wonder if it's a good decision.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i really like the club name anne--to me, it means that there is NO handler-error, just incompetent dogs, and i LIKE that!! i can always feel good after training!
get your pregnant self down here--next weekend's open!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I contacted Red Star - haven't heard back yet. 

My pregnant self doesn't exactly want to give birth to a preemie at a dog training field.  I just went off my medication last night. I could go literally any hour, but it could hold out until May. My husband says it'll be this Saturday, my Mom thinks it'll be before then, my Dad says before the end of the month 

I'm holding off on serious training until June, but I want to jump in with both feet then.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, baby came a bit early and I'm back to training already. FYI - I'll be at the MVSV training tomorrow and if Kado settles in I'll have him evaluated too.

Are there any MVSV members on the board?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats on your baby, Anne!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Are there any MVSV members on the board?


No, not to my knowledge.

Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'll "third" the congrats!!


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> No, not to my knowledge.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Dan Reiter, no?


----------



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

Yes I am with MVSV. I met Anne yesterday at training . Noted someone had came with small sling bag thought was going to see new puppy. No it was 2 week old baby. Not good with names but Sam I assume you are the one who had the Mal at training with Ivan last week ??. 

And yes there is plenty of dog training this area of Wisconsin mainly agility, hunting related, and tracking (my personal priority). I do schutzhund also but it comes in 3rd. I have opportunity to use my GSD in archery deer recovery numbers of times during season and he does quite well. Their is also large group here in Chippewa County called "DOA" for dead on arrival pest controll that use various hounds for coyote. I think David Frost,s discription of "tracking is funnest thing you can do with clothes on" realy applies in my case.

Dan Reiter


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Dan Reiter said:


> Not good with names but Sam I assume you are the one who had the Mal at training with Ivan last week ??.


Yes, that was me. I left before your Mal got worked, how did she do?


----------



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

Bites like a little crockadile, told Ivan (joking!!) next year will probably his last year on podiam at AWDF since not only does she have nice drives she bites.

Actually not going to do bite work with her now just wanted to check potential. Going to put BH on so we can enter in tracking trials. She is also my passive alert demo dog. Don't care to do to many things at once with same dog. 

Dan


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Anne
I do not train with MVSV but can say they are a top notch group...
...
... for schutzhund that is ;-)

lg


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Lisa, I'm bad with names, but yours sounds familiar. Have we met?


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Anne

I don't think so, I'm going to try to spectate that seminar with the German trainer. maybe then?

sincerely
lg


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anne, congrats on the F1 generation! ;-)  I'd also like to join your club for my incompetent self and my incompetent dog. Sounds right up my alley!


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry for necro-posting, but is there any place closer to Madison? I have no problem driving to Appleton (it's actually closer than Chicago), but if there's a place closer I wouldn't mind saving gas.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> Hi Anne
> I do not train with MVSV but can say they are a top notch group...
> ...
> ... for schutzhund that is ;-)
> ...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Updating this old thread: I'm training with Red Star for now.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Anne VainiVaini said:


> Updating this old thread: I'm training with Red Star for now.


Holly smokes I didn't notice the dates on this thread guess someone dug it up. Good to here you found someone to train with good luck there good people at Red Star. Midwest Is also a excellent place to train. Adios.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Ashley: For Schutzhund there is Haupstadt in Spring Green, WI They train at Steve and Connie Miller's I believe its http://www.vomhausmiller.com.
I also train with MVSV and am looking forward to a great trialing season. 
Anne: glad you and the lil dynamo's found a place to train at Red Star. Is there Iron Dog in your future too?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

No Iron Dog dreams for us. I train them for weight pull and agility - I'm sure the dogs could do it. I couldn't keep up!

Mike - I like the folks at Midwest too, I ended up choosing Red Star because it's about 45 minutes' drive closer. Maybe I'll get a chance to go for one of the seminars.


----------

